# LFTS 10/31 Halloween Edition.



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Let's hit it, men.

I'm tossing a coin between my SE wind stand locations.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Good luck all. I will be in Fowlerville this morning out at the private land. Looking forward to a action-filled day!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Was supposed have day off,south east wind has me going to work.


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Took the day to do choirs around the house and to be home tonight to take the lil ones trick or treating. Going be to on stand soon here in southern huron co. Getting to be that time I think I'm taking my decoy along this morning. 
Good look everyone!!!


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Headed out in Calhoun. Going to try a fresh stand with this SE wind. Good luck to all!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out in Ottawa , have a east wind stand that should be great this morning


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Can't hunt today. Good luck out there


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Making the long drive to my stand in Mecosta. Good Luck


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Headed out in NE newaygo county. 27 degrees not sure I have the right clothes!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out soon on this nice calm frosty morning! Deer should be moving! Think I'm going to have to get out the cold weather clothes for the first time this season. Good luck!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Finishing breakfast than hitting the woods. Good luck guys


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Heading out for a morning sit. I have the tarsal gland from my buck out. Last night a doe and young buck came in to it. Lets see what today brings.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Gotta work sad face, shoot a pumpkin buck everybody!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Going back to a stand I've hunted twice this past weekend. Saw good deer movement from this stand so hopefully this morning will be good too


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Halloween (shot a nice before on Halloween)
I wanna go out cold calm but wind isn't going to be right (supposedly) 
Good luck out there


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the lease in shiawassee. Gonna sit as long as I can. Have to be home for before 4 pm


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Getting ready in hudson. Trying to decide what stand I'm going to sit.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck boys my vacation hunting starts in the morning


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bringing out my bag of tricks today and hoping for a treat by the end of the day in Ottawa County. Good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in let's do it!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Anticipating a busy thread today! Good luck all!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down here in Saginaw county. First time hunting this stand this year. Just got two nice 8 points on camera near it and 2 fresh scrape lines , one to the east of me and one to the NW. Hoping something happens. First sit since about a week and a half.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Only have a few hours to hunt before I have to head home to do some chores and take the kiddo out for candy tonight. Good luck all!!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Working today but after taking kids trick or treating for 17 years I'll be able to hunt this evening the youngest just passed the candy grabbing threshold thank goodness 
Good luck everyone


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdale county checking in....First time in this stand this year...South east wind makes you think a little bit...42 degrees and ready...Good luck..


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't forget to tie off. 
Perfect 30 degrees n clam winds frosty too 5 does 4 fawns bumped by a farmer hauling corn outta his field. Sitting over a hay field on my back side and a cut corn field on my other got my buck decoy looking good out in front of me had great luck this time of year with him in the this same spot.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Game time...Good luck fellas!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

In my climber in Kent Co. Beautiful out. Good luck everybody and be safe.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have Friday's buck aging in a cooler with ice and am back for a fat doe


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

Just got foggy as hell here in Midland county


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Oakland County 

Beautiful day 

Good luck all


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Perfect morning in Tuscola County.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Lone doe stood up out of doe bedding and has 2.5 yo 8pt and 1.5 yo old 8pt bigger guy won the standoff.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Out on Barry Co public. New stand this morning in a funnel by a bedding thicket. Watched a big boy chase a doe around this thicket last year. 35 with no wind and high pressure have the thermals headed straight up. Hoping for a buck cruising


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of deer movement this morning here in Saginaw county. Could have shot a small 6-8pt at 10 yards. Passed. Let me go and grow.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Wishing I was out there this morning! Should be some Bucks hitting the dirt today!!


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Out on private in West Branch this morning. I've never had any luck on Halloween, hoping this morning changes that


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

805am biggest coyote I've ever seen came by out of bowrange. Couldn't squeak him in.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Cold and calm here in Missaukee County. Seen 4 bucks yesterday hoping just 1 of them gives me a shot today.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Decided to try an old spot haven't hunted in a couple years and rest my stand. Perfect for a SE wind, was pretty pumped to try it on the ground since I have no stand there. Gazing around 10 minutes ago I spotted a tree stand about 50 yds away from my old tree. Little bummed, gonna stick it out any ways. Thought I was the only one crazy enough to walk back this far


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

My buddy shot a Gratiot Co 2.5 yo yesterday evening. He sent a xbow bolt right through the chest/ heart and it went through all the vitals and broke the back leg. It went 5 yds. Not looking for your opinions on an ethical shot. Higher risk....maybe but he didn't think so. He has well over 100 bucks in his lifetime. Just thought I'd share the buck pic.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

agbuckhunter said:


> My buddy shot a Gratiot Co 2.5 yo yesterday evening. He sent a xbow bolt right through the chest/ heart and it went through all the vitals and broke the back leg. It went 5 yds. Not looking for your opinions on an ethical shot. Higher risk....maybe but he didn't think so. He has well over 100 bucks in his lifetime. Just thought I'd share the buck pic.


Shoot, the tv shows are making that same shot more and more.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh man, wishing I was out. Commitments, commitments. Good luck!


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

15 deer so far 8pt 2.5 4pt 1.5 and 2 spikes one was dogging a doe. Rest are slick heads n fawns.


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

There is a construction site right my stand now. Must of started last week. Sucks ass.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I don't remember a Halloween with so much foliage. Beautiful.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Lone deer at 10 yards before light. 2 ford since and a coyote


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

2 does


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Too quiet over here, nothing moving yet.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Large bodied lone deer at 40 yards right at shooting time. Couldn't tell what it was. I'll find out at a later date because it went past a trail cam while leaving. Forgot the damn extra card to swap it out


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

3 bucks and 3 does so far , nothing big


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Tons of deer moving on the drive into work. Good luck everyone! Wish I was in a tree.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Heard a few grunts....but so many leaves on trees i couldnt see the buck. Not sure im liking this leaf cover!!


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

Day one of my shiawassee state land draw hunt. Have been "that guy" stuck at work reading reports, good to have some time off and get out.

Slow so far but the combines are running off in the distance. Gonna make it into a mid day sit. Good luck everyone! Prime morning time is coming....


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

8 does so far


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just had a gorgeous buck come in behind me. He caught me reaching for my bow and bolted. I could shoot myself


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of action in central MO.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Sun coming up on the bedding area. I'd bet there's at least a couple bruisers laying in there right now.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Cold and quiet here north of Gaylord. Sitting over a cluster of scrapes in a big stand of beech.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Not my biggest. But scored on a 6 pointer this morning. First Halloween deer


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

sniper said:


> One decent buck chasing a doe about 30 minutes ago...Neighbor walked out a few minutes ago....Must be exhausted from all his calling sequences...


Sorry but that's kinda funny. Someone should write a D&DH or Field and Stream article about things nearby hunters and neighbors do while you're hunting. Probably some funny stories out there. I was in one stand Saturday and I could hear some guys yapping as they road by on bikes.....could hear them a long way off as they approached. I thought the deer would bolt but they just stood there staring at them. Had another guy and gal yelling at each other.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Out in North Livingston County. Warming up and clam. Had a doe and 6 point come by when I was climbing my stand. (Got out late today). Had to wait 10 minutes on my second stick til they passed through.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> Not my biggest. But scored on a 6 pointer this morning. First Halloween deer


Congrats on the kill.


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

nelsonjr89 said:


> 4 does and just missed a big 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amateur move of the day, forgot last hunt I bumped my bow pretty good hoisting it down at dark and forgot to make sure everything was fine. Needless to say, I missed this buck this morning. I just flung a few arrows into my target, 4 inches low and 2 inches right. Most guys get one encounter with a nice buck all year, don't be lazy like I was and mess up your one chance.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing but cows this morning.








This guy is at the base of my tree. Anyone know if the cows can deter the deer?
I was planning on hunting the same stand this evening but now I'm second guessing that.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

thill said:


> Nothing but cows this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a black phase doe?:evilsmile

I would think livestock would be good to keep the deer distracted from you.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great morning so far lots of chasing and got 2 bucks under me as a write this. 5 bucks total but all 1.5 year olds. Bucks are on their feet time to put some hours on stand.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Just had two smaller bucks cruise by


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

farmlegend said:


> 805am biggest coyote I've ever seen came by out of bowrange. Couldn't squeak him in.


A loud maaaaaaaaaaaaaa with your mouth works just as good as a mouse squeak when then out of range of the mouse squeak


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

So I got out of my stand 9:15 9:30ish and pulled the cards on the cameras. Went in the house looked at the pics. Go back out to the stand to put the cards back in and jump three deer off my pile at 10:10.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

mtwillard said:


> So I got out of my stand 9:15 9:30ish and pulled the cards on the cameras. Went in the house looked at the pics. Go back out to the stand to put the cards back in and jump three deer off my pile at 10:10.


Why would you leave your stand so early?


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just saw my first deer of the day, a young 7 pt. Waiting for something more mature.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I had to take off at 9:50 and take the truck in for its recall fix. Hated to leave on the best morning of the season (for me).


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Bomba said:


> Why would you leave your stand so early?


I usually don't hunt in the morning due to non existent activity in the morning at my stand according to the cameras


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

mtwillard said:


> I usually don't hunt in the morning due to non existent activity in the morning at my stand according to the cameras


You can throw that camera info right out the window for the next 15 days...Same time frame for the following years also..


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

thill said:


> Nothing but cows this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They hang out all the time with the deer in my neighbors field, seems like they get along fine no threat to a deer.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Could be all day sit way this is going #6 buck just cruised under me. Another youngster.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just saw buck #2. A decent 8 pt. No shot. He was definitely on the lookout for a girlfriend. Didn't pay any attention to my calls.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like I am going to make a day of it. Wish I would have brought more scoobie snacks.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

5 small bucks cruising for does. Froze my feet, didn't think I'd need the arctic pro's.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

thill said:


> Nothing but cows this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hunt one of my dairy farms and the only time I've seen deer spook from the cows was when 3 cows come hauling as into this pature where I was watching 7 doe. A couple of them went on alert then all trotted back into woods then came the cows. Roughly 30 min later the deer made there way back into the field.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

thill said:


> Nothing but cows this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could ask them to politely moove or if they are cow-ards you could try to scare them off... hah... hahaha i crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

mtwillard said:


> I usually don't hunt in the morning due to non existent activity in the morning at my stand according to the cameras


I would see the most deer when I just started out hunting. Don't over think it and put your time in.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

B Livingston said:


> I would see the most deer when I just started out hunting. Don't over think it and put your time in.


if thats true for all hunters... the future is not looking good for me.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

8 pt and 5 pt just pushed doe passed me. Couldn't get the 8 to stop even with loud mouth grunts.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything since shooting time. Don't know how much more of this excitement I can take


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Just had an 8 pt walk up behind me. Not sure if he could smell me but turned around and went the way he came


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Now there are 3 bucks running the one doe around in laps. Hoping one their laps brings them closer to my tree!


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Buck Down this morning, passed on a small 8 point, several does came out, they trotted away after 5 minutes for no reason so I thought. Heard extra loud grunting to my right and here he comes, 20 yds, broadside smack, he turns runs to my truck, tipped over. We just closed on this new property last Friday, my first buck on my new property, could not be anymore blessed. Had several opportunities this weekend and passed on a few. He is gutted and heading to the processor today in time for trick or treating. Today is day one of 3 week vacation. Heading to Ohio Thursday for a week of rut hunting. Be safe and wear a harness, good luck to everyone.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Reading this from my office. Albeit tempting with the best weather we've had and will have for a week but SE winds are brutal for every stand on our property. So i'm sitting it out. I'm off from the 7th-15th and will hit it hard then.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

All quiet for about a half hour now. Hoping for an encore performance this afternoon before it gets dark.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm guessing that, even if he's hunting, spikekilla, is too blind to see anything.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Heard some crazy grunting going on this morning across the river. Haven't seen a thing. Winds swirlin every which way in hudson.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

wdf73 said:


> I'd like to sit till noon but work is calling. One more rattling sequence and I am done.....


Are you neighbors with sniper?


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

1 buck and 2 doe since noon.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HCTE#86 said:


> 3 kids in last 28 months has me rusty...


Then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Just had 5 bucks, yes 5, come up behind me. Spike to a shooter. Caught wind and took off


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

One lone doe fawn came by about ten minutes ago. Hopefully the rut circus will commence again this afternoon


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Then you're doing it wrong.


Or doing it way to much


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

B Livingston said:


> Just had 5 bucks, yes 5, come up behind me. Spike to a shooter. Caught wind and took off


Wow 5 bucks together on Halloween that's nuts, I'm guessing you need some no scent if all these deer are busting you something not working in your favor.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

gatorman841 said:


> Wow 5 bucks together on Halloween that's nuts, I'm guessing you need some no scent if all these deer are busting you something not working in your favor.


I had two 8 points running together the other night... I thought that was kind of odd myself.... Oh well, its been a strange year so far.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Wow 5 bucks together on Halloween that's nuts, I'm guessing you need some no scent if all these deer are busting you something not working in your favor.


I'm thinkin there is a hot doe up wind of Me. The bigger deer was chasing the spike so maybe territorial/fighting. Everything I thought I knew about hunting has went out the window. I seen 4 racks and 5 deer, maybe 1 was a doe?


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Wow 5 bucks together on Halloween that's nuts, I'm guessing you need some no scent if all these deer are busting you something not working in your favor.


The swirling wind is not helping. Every time I throw out milk weed it goes it a different direction.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

B Livingston said:


> Everything I thought I knew about hunting has went out the window. I seen 4 racks and 5 deer, maybe 1 was a doe?


You sure you're in Michigan?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

B Livingston said:


> The swirling wind is not helping. Every time I throw out milk weed it goes it a different direction.



Switch to rocks!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Well off to hand out candy with the wife. Saw 2 does and one unidentifiable. Have yet to see any pre rut/chasing/grunting activity. Wind was swirling every where can't seem to catch a break. Hopefully next weekend


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Bomba said:


> Or doing it way to much


Lol... sounds like the guy was working his wife over the minute she left the hospital!!


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> You sure you're in Michigan?


LOL! Doesn't seem like it. I hunt this river only once a year. Not uncommon for me to see 5 bucks in a day here, but not together!


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

HCTE#86 said:


> State land Livingston... 3 kids in last 28 months has me rusty... saw a 6/8 going away, grunted and sounded like pig squeal, only to have my leg start shaking bc it wasn't firmly planted on the stand. Happy to be out tho!! GL fellas


Your conception rate is the best I have heard! You wouldn't have any interest in dairy would you? If so I could definitely get you a job, if you can get cattle to stick as good as your little lady! It'll pay a lot better than having kids!


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Reading this from my office. Albeit tempting with the best weather we've had and will have for a week but SE winds are brutal for every stand on our property. So i'm sitting it out. I'm off from the 7th-15th and will hit it hard then.


You arent missing much, of the 6 bucks i saw, nothing was too good. The bright side is the sparkys are starting to push the does around.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had a good buck running does this morning but no shots. moved to this funnel area for this afternoon couple scrapes and lots of rubs.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> Not my biggest. But scored on a 6 pointer this morning. First Halloween deer


How awesome on Halloween, looks like Zombie Apocalypse!!!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm guessing that, even if he's hunting, spikekilla, is too blind to see anything.


That's why I'm against APR's bruh. How am I supposed to count 3 on a side ? 

Anyways I'm back on stand Missaukee County public land. Strong south wind just as projected but that's ok.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

B Livingston said:


> The swirling wind is not helping. Every time I throw out milk weed it goes it a different direction.


Still Seems like a lot of deer to bust your scent even when it is blowing right in their face. especially young bucks don't matter what direction wind blowing at them I can't recall last time I had one run off in view. Windy I'm sure don't help they can't hear squat on days like this and get spooked to everything


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Late to the game today, but I'm in.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Slow morning. Bumped one on the way in and on way out. Last night saw a spike, 4pt, and 7 pt and a handful of doe.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Skibum said:


> I don't remember a Halloween with so much foliage. Beautiful.


Both 1997 and 2006 had even later foliage and leaf drops, at least they did at my farm.

In 1997, I have an old-fashioned paper photograph of myself posing with two dead does which was taken on October 30. You'd never guess the date by the dense greenery in the background.

I have a digital image somewhere of an autumn color extravaganza taken from my treestand on November 6, 2006, which is really stunning.

I'd certainly concur that this year is running a good 10+ days behind the median. I kind of enjoy it.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Just got out in Jackson County


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Heard a stick break from the north & picked up the bow...waited about 10 minutes and nothing showed up. Went to hang the bow again, and a deer takes off from the south with a little snort...ugh.
Waiting for a second chance in St. Clair County!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> Had a 10 minute cat and mouse game on the ground with a 130" 8 pt at high noon today....Somebody forgot to tell me about the doe that was 40' from me he was dogging...no shot after she busted me...unreal..back at it now....weather app says 4mph sse winds...every bit of 15 mph


Any luck up there in wheatland? Seen the same doe twice , no horns yet. Gonna break out rattling horns here pretty quick.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

J D said:


> Anyone else hearing in the back of there mind
> (Put the phone away a???ole)
> Feels like a good night I'm putting er away


I already put phone away.........a few times.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

A less than low pitch grunt down wind. I can't wait to see what's gonna bust me!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

RMH said:


> I already put phone away.........a few times.


Soo why do we keep getting it out lol


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Spike just followed my tinks on a string


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

J D said:


> Anyone else hearing in the back of there mind
> (Put the phone away a???ole)
> Feels like a good night I'm putting er away



Been put away several times. Going away for good now though. Hopefully someone smacks one here soon!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

J D said:


> Soo why do we keep getting it out lol


I am hunting BBD pics......lol.

I do draw the line, like right now, now that my phone is lighting up my face as bright as freighter beam chasing me out of the channel.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

RMH said:


> I am hunting BBD pics......lol.
> 
> I do draw the line, like right now, now that my phone is lighting up my face as bright as freighter beam chasing me out of the channel.


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

at dusk 70yrds down herd a scrape getting cleaned,grunted twice,he came to the back of my tree on downwind side ofcourse an no shot ou visual an let the deepest longest one grunt out an closest ive ever herd,dmn if i had a scentwick 20yrds in front of me game over,never again will i go wickless this time of year,glta


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Seem a four or six point just before dark by himself. Haven't seen any chasing in Hillsdale county yet.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Craves said:


> Heard a stick break from the north & picked up the bow...waited about 10 minutes and nothing showed up. Went to hang the bow again, and a deer takes off from the south with a little snort...ugh.
> Waiting for a second chance in St. Clair County!


The exact reason why my bow never leaves my left hand.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Had a 20 minute stare down with a spike that was downwind of me and saw a button buck. Better than seeing nothing I guess


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Seen 4 does out way out in field and 3 buck throught the day. Only took 2 hour break. bucks whr in range. Lil 4 point forky popped out about 10 yards next to me. Lil spike came from downwind to about 15 yards before he decided he was going to turn n go back the way he came. Then not long before dark watched n got video of a lil 6 working 2 scrapes about 20 25 yards away. Never seen that kinda reflects on my why do you hunt thread.
No chasing seen. But i did hear the crazy gunting this morning. That was either chasing or fighting.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Saw 2 button bucks at 5, at 6 saw 2 does in the swamp they took off and a nice buck was chasing. grunted and hit the bleat can once. he came in on a string to 20 yards. once he was close I could see 1 antler broke off and 2 tines missing from the remaining antler. to bad he was so beat up 3 yr old deer big body. 3 more does at the end of the night


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

SWMbruiser said:


> Making the long drive to my stand in Mecosta. Good Luck


 I'll hunt it next east wind if you can't make it!!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> The exact reason why my bow never leaves my left hand.


Wish I could. Hand falls asleep if I hold it too long...wait till you get old.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Seen a smoker 15 minutes before dark the same one I saw Sunday night from a different stand 
Damn it again
No shot


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


NOTHING is unusual in Hubbtown!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

He was dressed up for Halloween! "I'm crazy black on white skunk and I want some CANDY!"


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


You should have jumped down and caught it , those are the ones that bring good luck and don't stink.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


I've seen both. Do not make the mistake of shooting one and then not thinking about the cloud when you retrieve your arrow.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

RMH said:


> You should have jumped down and caught it , those are the ones that bring good luck and don't stink.


Id put money on it that he wouldnt spray. Only way to get paid is to try, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


I trapped one in Tennessee like that, taxidermist told me it was a cross between a spotted skunk and striped skunk. I have no idea but, it did make a cool looking mount. The freezer I rented while I was down there trapping sure didn't smell like peaches when I returned it though....


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Had twins first then a bonus baby. Life is good  ended up shooting a spiker after blowing it on the bigger an hour earlier. First bow buck ever and first bow kill in 3 years. Lots of cruising today.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The neighbors were running corn tonight and I think that kept the deer in their beds a little later than usual tonight as that is where they move to. 6 or 7 did move but right at dark. 2 small bucks came from the corn but not the action I was hoping as the combine ran. I was also held in my stand for about 10 mins because I had a skunk that wouldn't leave. I snapped a pic because I thought it was odd. Mostly all white with a little black stripe. Aren't they usually the opposite?
> View attachment 231975
> View attachment 231977


Males are have thin white stripes. That's a female


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Males are have thin white stripes. That's a female


Thanks for giving a good answer, not like the rest of these jokers... The pic was taken as it was leaving. It was up wind for a good 10 mins and by that time I was prepared to stay in stand all night if I had to. I'll give them all the space they need. Lol


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

BucksandDucks said:


> Males are have thin white stripes. That's a female


I'm no skunk expert, but I have watched a black with white striped skunk nurse a liter. I have also trapped black skunks without a twig and berries.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Wallis said:


> I'm no skunk expert, but I have watched a black with white striped skunk nurse a liter. I have also trapped black skunks without a twig and berries.


Just repeating what I was told by a guy that raised more small animals than I can comprehend. He also used to have wild skunks hanging around that he would feed and pet


----------

